# Overtraining vs undertraining - what is better?



## all4show (Oct 21, 2014)

I have come across so many trainers that think it is ok to over train.  

What do you think is better,  Considering you would get the same results, to over train, or to under train?  

I am getting old and I can maintain my size with very little effort.  These kids in sports mainly - high school and college are over training to the point it is hurting them.  We vistied an FCS1 school for football.  He said that don't come here if you dont like squats.  We squat 5 days a week sometimes.  

This scares me.  Basically they said the strength coach has more imput in your dauily life than your position coach and head coach.  Either these guys are idiots, short squatty guys that can press the universe, or little tiny runner types.  Most do not know shit about being an athelete.  

I would say as far as training, leave sometyhing in the gym on most days.  Have all out days once in while, but error on the safe side.  Over training does not work.  If you are trying for metal toughness, then you need to get a new job.

Thoughts?


----------



## Machmood (Nov 14, 2014)

Over training followed by under training, then repeat. It's called periodization


----------



## charred (Dec 22, 2014)

Undereating vs undersleeping


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Dec 28, 2014)

I once heard Culter say, "There is no such thing as over training if your diet is spot on," or something like that.  But I believe every training routine has scheduled time off for recovery, or even better active recovery.  I do incorporate rest in my routine.  I feel it does me good.


----------



## M0nstar (Mar 25, 2015)

You definitly do not want to overtrain ever, that's just the people with good genetics and or drugs who get lucky .

Machmood is lil bit correct periodization but you want to change the stimulus for growth before your body adapts, also will help you stay injury free.
start with a good 5x5 program


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 21, 2015)

Nine criteria of overtraining published by IFBB :
1.The frequency of the pain of injuries and muscle increases.
2.Pulse rise while getting up in the morning.
3.The moods of Training decline, irritated and fell fever.
4.sleeplessness
5.Muscle circumference shrink
6.Could not get the spirit, lack of endurance.
8. Loss of appetite.
9.  muscle could not recovery before the next training.


----------

